# Snake bites model's breast during photo shoot, reportedly dies of silicone poisoning



## LouDAgreat (Mar 14, 2011)

> A busty model and an angry snake together for a photo shoot ? what could possibly go wrong?
> 
> Orit Fox's attempt at seductive posing with a massive boa took a bizarre turn when the snake bit one of the Israeli B-Lister's surgically enhanced breasts in the middle of a shoot for a Tel Aviv radio station, ABC of Spain reported.
> 
> ...





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUvJYtME8es&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Razgriez (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor snake. All the more reason why fake titties suck!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2011)

That's not a model, that's a monster.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay that's pretty lulzy. Model? They mean porn actress.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Mar 14, 2011)

Safe driving, and safety from snake bites. Nice.


----------



## kazuri (Mar 14, 2011)

Yea, the snake died of silicone poisoning but they don't even mention the woman's implant leaking into her breast and potentially killing her too. I Really doubt that.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 14, 2011)

When I first saw her, I thought she was Brazilian., then the article said she's Israeli.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, she's fugly.

Not news, though. Not even a little.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 14, 2011)

An israeli (who lives in the desert?) having the oompa loompa tan that comes from a tanning bed.  How the F did that happen?  :ho


----------



## Mael (Mar 14, 2011)

> Orit Fox's attempt at seductive posing with a massive boa took a bizarre turn when the snake bit one of the *Israeli B-Lister's* surgically enhanced breasts in the middle of a shoot for a Tel Aviv radio station, ABC of Spain reported.



Palestinian snake.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 14, 2011)

lol, straight for the nipple, this should be on fhv


----------



## Gino (Mar 14, 2011)

Tits of death..........


----------



## Talon. (Mar 14, 2011)

See, i thought the lady died.

The fact that the snake is dead just make for some lulz.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 14, 2011)

3 things.  

1. That looks like a man.

2.  Who the fudge would try to lick a snake?

3. The guy who pulls the snake off has a shirt that says 'De puta madre 69'  that's hilarious!


----------



## Hikari Uzumaki (Mar 14, 2011)

If that fugly bitch tried to lick me, I'd probably snap at her too. Although, I'd aim for the neck/face.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Okay that's pretty lulzy. Model? They mean porn actress.


 Actress? 

You mean hussy. Dirtwhore.

I feel bad for the snake and his family. Is there like a donation fund going for his snake babies? I'd donate to that.


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor Snake


----------



## Gino (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Nemesis (Mar 14, 2011)

Mael said:


> Palestinian snake.



nono Saudi snake.  In retaliation of all those spying zionist animals they have found in S. Arabia over the past few years


----------



## Kiss (Mar 14, 2011)

The "model" looks like a transsexual.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 14, 2011)

Titty silicon > Snake's venom.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 14, 2011)

I lol'd. Poor snake, though, it was only trying to rid the world of one ugly bitch. It didn't deserve to die.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 14, 2011)

This model in the picture... is that a transsexual? That snake must've bitten off more than it could chew.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2011)

Fucking model needed less fake ones and more real ones


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Mar 14, 2011)

ooouch


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Mar 14, 2011)

That poor animal, poor snakey and he/she/it is no Cleopatra.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 15, 2011)

I Lol'd an till i realize it was the Snake that died.


----------



## Aiku (Mar 15, 2011)

What is this.


----------



## Momoka (Mar 15, 2011)

Animal abuse
Call PETA

And a plastic surgeon for new pair of boobs.




















lol I thought the model was actually a model and that she died of the silicone poisoning. But then I thought, aren't real models supposed to be stick thin and not be so booby? 

Her dumb blonde plastic air bag boobs saved her from that snake.


----------



## Lord Kain (Mar 15, 2011)

All of you remember to never and ever again lick or bite a fake titty .It's lethal .


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 15, 2011)

i feel bad for the snake


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 15, 2011)

You feel bad for everything. What else is new?


----------



## Red (Mar 15, 2011)

Quick!
We must suck out the poison!

*takes a closer look at the model's face*

nvm


----------



## Netorie (Mar 15, 2011)

I feel bad the snake had to even look at that 'model'. She's...
Feel a little bad the snake died, but that was pretty hilarious.


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Okay that's pretty lulzy. Model? They mean porn actress.



Even then, israeli porn standards must be horribly low, he/she/it looks like a dude with makeup and fake knockers (not that I dislike fake bewbies mind you).


----------



## TSC (Mar 15, 2011)

Funny how the snake which is a boa, tried to bite the bewbs in stead of swallow like most boas do :ho


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 15, 2011)

it was probably just scared instead of hungry cause it thought she was a predator  its sad that it had to die because of inflatable boobs


----------



## TenshiNeko (Mar 15, 2011)

The snake bit her breast, but the part about the snake dying from silicone poisoning sounds made up. Most implants aren't even silicone anymore, they're saline. They might've had the snake put down because it bit someone like that, so they considered it no longer tame.


----------



## Akatsuki4Life (Mar 15, 2011)

Poor snake, just another victim of the cruel world of modeling..


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh, the *snake* died.


----------



## Psycho (Mar 15, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> When I first saw her, I thought she was Brazilian., then the article said she's Israeli.



sorry but brazilian models do not look like porn stars


----------



## Bioness (Mar 15, 2011)

Hahaha I remember watching that video on failblog, poor Snake


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 15, 2011)

Not all countries follow USA's rule on saline only implants, and she likely got her boob enhancement somewhere else.


----------



## abcd (Mar 15, 2011)

I understand that having a snake around a model sounds raunchy and all that ... and the snake would have its teeth removed etc but still is this so important ??? ...

I can understand killing of animals for eating purposes but srsly is it required for modelling ??


----------



## Tkae (Mar 15, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUvJYtME8es&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Is he really saying, "Da hassa the titty!"?


----------



## Arinna (Mar 15, 2011)

kazuri said:


> Yea, the snake died of silicone poisoning but they don't even mention the woman's implant leaking into her breast and potentially killing her too. I Really doubt that.



yea well she would have deserved it.


Poor snake though.


----------



## Levithian (Mar 15, 2011)

Silicone, the model's natural defense mechanism, against snake bites. Similar to the frog found in nature, that release a bad tasting substance when bitten. Though in this case, the defense mechanism actually proves fatal to the attacking reptile.


----------



## Jesus (Mar 15, 2011)

Karma            .


----------



## abcd (Mar 15, 2011)

Jesus said:


> Karma            .



Jesus believes in karma


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 15, 2011)

I thought the lady died of silicon poisoning when I skimmed over the title as well. Can't feel particularly sorry for the girl getting bitten. It is a predator she is handling and she's doing fine. Although this does remind me of some video where some girl fell and popped her fake bust, ugh.


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Mar 15, 2011)

More injustice done by the Israelis.


----------



## Hand Banana (Mar 15, 2011)

Psycho said:


> sorry but brazilian models do not look like porn stars



They look like trannies


----------



## LouDAgreat (Mar 15, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> They look like trannies



She looked like a tranny, therefore she looked Brazilian.


----------



## Angel (Mar 15, 2011)

Poor snake


----------



## hustler's ambition (Mar 15, 2011)

I can't understand why everyone's upset.

This just proves that fake titties do save lives. Imagine if the snake was poisonous!:amazed


----------



## NanoHaxial (Mar 15, 2011)

This story is a fake btw.


----------



## zuul (Mar 16, 2011)

She looks more like a prostitute than a model. XD


----------



## Fourangers (Mar 16, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> She looked like a tranny, therefore she looked Brazilian.



*HEY.*mad I'm brazilian and you're horribly stereotyping us.

Poor snake.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm surprised the snake died, I thought Jews had a natural affinity to snakes.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 16, 2011)

News?


----------



## Derpie (Mar 17, 2011)

I would fuck the living shit out of that slut.


----------



## Syed (Mar 17, 2011)

Derpie said:


> I would fuck the living shit out of that slut.



She looked overused.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 17, 2011)

Derpie said:


> I would fuck the living shit out of that slut.


 I wouldn't. 

Looks like a transvestite. I might beat her to death with a pole--a very long pole--if I were paid enough to do it.


----------



## Eki (Mar 17, 2011)

lol, animal abuse


----------



## Deweze (Mar 17, 2011)

I suggest a ban


----------



## Jagon Fox (Mar 17, 2011)

you know, she wasn't a very bright lady and now that poor beast is dead because of her stupidity. don't feel sorry for her in the least


----------



## Elias (Mar 17, 2011)

Poor snake.


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 17, 2011)

Derpie said:


> I would fuck the living shit out of that slut.



You're probably just a kid.

She's one of the ugliest models I've ever seen.


----------



## Orangey (Mar 18, 2011)

Shit son. From the title  I thought the model died but it was the snake... poor snake


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 18, 2011)

^  same. Came in thinking she died of silicone poisoning.


----------



## Pesha (Mar 18, 2011)

Huh ?_? 
Who the hell is Orit Fox? never heard of her. couldn't this happen to Moran Atias?? () 

At least the snake knew what is important... hail cobra...


----------

